# installer windows 8.1 sur un autre disque dur interne



## melaniefu (7 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir,je voudrais installer windows 8.1 sur un deuxième disque interne je suis sur un iMac 2010 ,n'utilise plus de lecteur optique et donc n'arrive pas à utiliser Boot Camp car il me manque "créer un disque d'installation" 
Pouvez vous m'aider car j'y étais arrivé déjà 3 fois mais là je nage depuis plus de 15 jours et j'en ai besoin car tous mes logiciels sont pc
Merci


----------

